# Broadband Supplier?



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

9 days without home net access









I re-fromatted my laptop but then couldn't find my modem driver disc, my own fault I know, but the service since then from Wanadoo has been crap.







I was promised a CD within 3-5 working days but don't have it. I have just rung them and after the usual long wait, at my expense, this is what they have to say after 9 days:-

1. They can't tell me whether or not one was sent.









2. They can't check if one was sent until Nov 1st.
















3. Is there anything else they can help me with?






























Well they can get stuffed, I'll cancel my account today.









Good ISP references please.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have been on AOL for about 4 years and never had a problem, also good support if you loose a disc etc.

You need a BT line though.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Been with BT long time now. However I see many going to AOL. Are they enticing folk with something lately? Am I missing something?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Mark, unless you have already cancelled, I have a disc you are more than welcome to have?


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Been with PlusNet a couple of years now and have had a good experience with them, never any real problems, including through a house move.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Plusnet for me too, great ISP.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Used BTInternet dial up for about 5 years and now BTBroadband for the latst 6 months - never had any problems.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Still no disk, the service from Wanadoo is piss poor.









I have talked to umpteen idiots all over the planet not one has been of any help whatsoever. However I just found out, 12 days later, exactly why I don't have a disk







The reason is my account is not "flagged" and that means, wait for it........ I could not have ordered one, I must have dreamt the whole episode up







Brilliant!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Back on-line







Not due to anything Wanadoo did but all down a bloke in Scotland from RLT









Many thanks Cammy







BTW I think your message box is full.

WANADOO SUCK, DO EVEN THINK ABOUT USING THEM


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Hi,Funny how we all get different experiences my wife uses Wanadoo and gets great service i use AOL and i think they are expensive crap (but as a business i am stuck without doing a whole bunch of changes).

I think it is like all service operations only as good as the "person" you eventually talk to.

Martin


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks Mark, you are more than welcome mate! Just glad it all worked for you.







You were right about the ful mailbox, sorted now, sorry if you were trying to PM me!


----------



## Bill Thornton (Nov 17, 2005)

MarkF said:


> 9 days without home net access
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive used metronet since going broadband ,never paid more than 12 a month phone backup is free and helpful .very basic but cheap.


----------

